# Spouse supporting letter/Document check list



## Ukdavid (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi,

My wife is in the process of applying for a uk spouse visa and I've included a supporting letter from myself.

Is it possible someone can have a read through and give me some feedback please.

I've also included the documents we're going to submit. Please let me know if we've missed something.

Thanks.


Dear Entry Clearance Officer
Reference: Xxxxxx - Application for UK Settlement Visa
I, Xxxxxxx am writing to confirm my sponsorship of my spouse, Xxxxx, in respect to her application for a UK settlement Marriage Visa.
I am a 32 year old British citizen permanently living in the United Kingdom with no dependents.
I am currently employed permanently full time as a Project manager/Renewables Engineer, earning an annual gross salary of £32,000.
I first met Xxxxxx in a working hostel in Australia whilst we were both on a 12 month working holiday Visa in 2006. After living and working together for a short period of time we developed a close relationship and became an official couple in Nov 2006. 
Since we officially became a couple we worked, travelled and lived together the entire time we were in Australia. 
We also both qualified for a further 12 month visa extension to stay in Australia. In total, we spent 21 months living together in Australia.
After our trip to Australia, we had also travelled to New Zealand, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand followed by a 3 month trip to South Korea, where I stayed with Xxxxxx family, allowing me to meet Xxxxxx mother, father and sister for the first time.
I returned back to the United Kingdom on Nov 2008, where we kept in daily contact via. mobile phone, email, facebook and Skype.
I next saw Xxxxx in person on Jul 2010, when Xxxx visited me in the United Kingdom for 4 weeks. At that time, I was living with my parents and xxxxxx was invited to stay with us, giving the opportunity to Arum and my family to meet for the first time.
After Xxxxxxx returned back to South Korea, we continued to keep in contact.
In 2012 Xxxxxx was granted a UK Student Visa allowing her to stay for 11 months. 
Xxxxxx arrived in the United Kingdom on Jul 2012. 
We both entered a 12 month tenancy agreement commencing Jul 2012 to July 2013, where we lived and shared financial responsibilities together .i.e. rent, utility bills, council tax and groceries.
Upon Xxxxx departure in Jul 2013, I decided to move back to my parent’s house temporally until Xxxxxx return to the United Kingdom.
In August 2013, I travelled to South Korea where we officially married on 26th Aug 2013.
Once Xxxxxxx application has cleared and hopefully approved, we intend on living at my parent’s home for a short period of time until we find somewhere suitable to rent or buy.
It is our intention on settling down together in the United Kingdom permanently and starting a family of our own.
I trust from the supplementary evidence place before you that you would look favourably on the application for my wife.
Yours sincerely
Xxxxxxx

Applicant documents

Printed online application
Appendix 2
Passports(including old)
Passport photos
3 month bank statement?

Sponsor documents

Scanned passport
Old passport containing our corresponding stamps 
6 months payslip
Letter from employer
6 months bank statements (stamped and signed)

Accommodation documents 

Letter of invitation from mother 
Mothers mortgage papers 
Land deeds
House plans
Council tax

Relationship documents

Marriage certificates (original and translated)
Photos, phone bills, skype screen prints
Old tenancy agreement, utility bills, council tax (in both our names)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The letter is quite good. Slightly less details will make it more readable. Include a little about shared interest, belief and philosophy - factors which you think will make it more durable. Applicant's letter can follow similar theme, written from own standpoint.

Your supporting documents look basically ok too. Job contract is missing. P60 is needed if it even partly covers the period of employment you are relying on (in which case you must staple a note explaining why it doesn't reflect the full financial situation you are using). House inspection report may help. Include some travel receipts of trips taken together. Applicant's bank statement isn't necessary.


----------



## Lizzie_G (Sep 17, 2013)

Is this kind of letter necessary for a spouse visa application, or is it just helpful "just in case"? 

I have an appointment coming up to apply for my spouse visa and had not thought to include something like this, though I still have time to do so if necessary. 

Thanks,

Liz


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's highly recommended. It gives you a chance to convey the flavour of your relationship and also to explain one or more aspects of your relationship which you want ECO to take into account (for example, how pressure of work meant having to cut down on trips abroad to see your partner, and that it's not a reflection of lack of commitment and devotion).


----------



## Ukdavid (Oct 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The letter is quite good. Slightly less details will make it more readable. Include a little about shared interest, belief and philosophy - factors which you think will make it more durable. Applicant's letter can follow similar theme, written from own standpoint.
> 
> Your supporting documents look basically ok too. Job contract is missing. P60 is needed if it even partly covers the period of employment you are relying on (in which case you must staple a note explaining why it doesn't reflect the full financial situation you are using). House inspection report may help. Include some travel receipts of trips taken together. Applicant's bank statement isn't necessary.



Thanks for your feedback Joppa, I'm to glad to hear our application is going in the right direction.

I will make some changes to my letter...
I will also include my most recent P60....regarding my employment contract, is that necessary? It's just that I've had a job roll change and a pay rise but I'm still waiting for a revised contract and I don't know where my original one has gone.

The employment letter I've included explains how much I earn, how long I've earned that amount, how long I've been employed and states I'm on a permanent contract. Would this be sufficient?

Dave


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, contract is one of the required documents and should be supplied. If you can't, you should attach an explanatory note, preferably by your employer. Many people have had their application rejected or negatively affected for lack of a document, so one ought to be thorough in providing what is being asked.


----------



## Ukdavid (Oct 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Well, contract is one of the required documents and should be supplied. If you can't, you should attach an explanatory note, preferably by your employer. Many people have had their application rejected or negatively affected for lack of a document, so one ought to be thorough in providing what is being asked.



Thanks jobba...I'll get a copy from my employer asap.


----------

